# Mac Finder now longer letting me preview audio files?!



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

I have no idea what happened, but for the past couple of days I can no longer preview any audio files in my finder. When I hit spacebar, it only gives me information about the file and no longer plays it! Any ideas as this has really hurt my workflow.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Have you restarted the computer?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah, multiple times and it didn't fix the issue. What did was following this article: https://www.droidwin.com/fix-quick-look-preview-with-spacebar-not-working-in-macos-monterey/

I would have thought restarting the computer would have done the same thing, but I'm glad its working again and hopefully this will help anyone else who has this issue.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Weird - a restart should definitely do that, but glad you got it working.


----------

